# 14 day cut pt.2



## iMan323 (Feb 21, 2004)

Weight 185lb, 12% b/f.  Maintainance: around 3000 calories.

Goal 1: Drop my b/f by down to 11%.
Goal 2: Perform 7 weightlifting and two cardio sessions.


I will attempt to eat at least 180 grams of protein.  The supps I use will be: ECA ( I will drop these If i become as much as uncomfortable), Total EFA, L-Glutamine (postworkout), and a multi.

First entry tonight.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 21, 2004)

*day 1*

whey 
waffles + PB

whey

fish filet

cereal + milk
cottage cheese

lean turkey burger
1 slice multigrain bread

WORKOUT: LEGS

whey dbl
toast

fish filet

total: 2840calories  158grams of carbs  190grams of protein

Supps: vasopro 12g x 2, total efa 1, glutamine.

I got a very slight headache from vasopro, i'm gonna try adding aspirin tomorrow and see if it goes away.  Otherwise , its been a pretty badass day.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 22, 2004)

*day 2*

ephedrine + caffeine
l-glutamine+efa

waffles+pb
whey
tuna salad sandwich


whey in milk


lean turkey burger on a slice of multigrain bread

WORKOUT: went for a brisk 1 hour long walk

yet more whey


pasta with fried shrimp and tomato sauce

totals: 2700calories 165grams of carbs 185grams of protein.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

did the aspirin help?

also i think u should take glutamine b4 and after workout (some also take it b4 bed)


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 22, 2004)

I didnt have a headache today, so I didnt take aspirin. Vasopro and a cup of joe make me happy. Anyways, bedtime.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 23, 2004)

*day 3*

supps: glutamine, carnitine, acetyl-carnetine EFAs, multi, ephedrine, caffein.

whey

bagel+cream cheese

whey

burger+slice of bread

toast + PB

sunchips
chiken breast

yogurt (low carb)
jamaican patty

apple, small
whey 

total: 2650 calories, 165grams of carbs, 193grams of protein..


Unfortunately, due to a hectic schedule I couldn't squeeze in a workout today.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 24, 2004)

*day 4*

supps: ephedrine+caffeine, glutamine, carnitine, EFAs, multi's.  

apple
whey

whey
yogurt, low everything

chicken burger

jamaican turnover

cottage cheese

preworkout: pasta + chicken +sause

WORKOUT: BACK AND CHEST

whey (immediately after workout)

yogurt low everything

totals: 2600calories, 157grams of carbs, 213 grams of protein

*I"M LEANING OUT SO FAST, IT'S NOT EVEN FUNNY!!!!*  

awesome progress!  Even though I'm leaning out my strength is up...go figure.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 25, 2004)

*day 5*

supps: same as yesterday..I found out that my whey is loaded with glutamine so I no longer take that..

whey
apple

bagel+cream cheese

sunchips

chicken burger

more sunchips

jamaican turnover

whey

whey...

total: 2800calories, 200grams of carbs, 200grams of protein

Today was a carbs up day, tomorrow I'll eat half the carbs.. I was sore as hell today..I felt like I was beaten with sticks and sh_t.  no pain no gain


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 26, 2004)

*day 6*

I forgot to take ephedrine today.

whey
apple

protein bar

patty x 2

whey+milk

grapes

sndwich

total: 2600calories 170c 190p

I'm stressin big time


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 28, 2004)

*day 7*

I ate clean all day yesterday then had 2-3 pints of beer at the end.  I feel hungover today but the stress is gone


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 28, 2004)

congrats on the progress... do you think its from the ephedrine??


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 28, 2004)

No, this is mostly from relatively clean eating. Every time I up my protein intake I start shedding bodyfat like crazy.  I don't need to be in a huge caloric deficit.  Right now being 200-300 calories under does the trick really well.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 28, 2004)

*day 8*

cereal+milk

eggs+cheese

whey

grapes

3franks
WORKOUT: 25 min HIIT cardio
whey

stuff...

total 2500 175 180p

Today was not a very good day because I ran out of food and I was nibbling on some shit here and there all day.  Im gonna do shopping tomorrow.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by iMan323 *_
> Every time I up my protein intake I start shedding bodyfat like crazy.  I don't need to be in a huge caloric deficit.



Wish this was true for me.. how many g/lb?


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 1, 2004)

1 gram per pound is enough for me.  I could eat more but I wish to spare my kidneys.


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 1, 2004)

*day 9*

Day 9 was good, I ate around 3000 clean calories.


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 1, 2004)

*day 10*

Good...ate around 3000 vrey clean calories...mucho busy..will update later


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 3, 2004)

*day 11*

2800calories  190c  200protein

PLENTY OF GREENS, FRUIT AND CLEAN PROTEIN ! 


Hopefully, I'll be able to work out tonight.


----------

